# Nut won't tighten on rear axle ford jubilee



## Dtractor (Jul 26, 2016)

I had a grinding/squeaking sound that developed in left rear wheel. I removed lug nuts and wheel. Nut on axle would not tighten. Obviously jumping threads. Upon examination of threads on axle and in nut, none were missing but all appeared to be
worn down. Nut has wiggle on axle when not against the hub. I would like to avoid axle replacement. Would it be possible to have machine shop fabricate smaller nut to fit the threads on the axle? Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Dtractor: I read your post this morning and tonight I had a think, if there is enough thread left on the axle, I wonder if a helicoil could be used in a reverse procedure, wind it onto the axle thread and then try and screw the used nut onto the helicoil, if the used nut wont run onto the thread, see if you can get a loan of the helicoil tap that would suit that thread size and tap out the nut.

I will probably get shot down suggesting this, but I have always been an innovator and I will repair before I have to spend big dollars for parts. 

you would be aware that helicoils are used to repair the internal thread in engine and gearbox casings to name a couple.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum dtractor!
My suggestion would be to purchase a new aftermarket hub and a new nut. Hubs can be had for a reasonable price. 

The splines on the axle and in the hub are tapered. Chances are that those splines are worn and your hub is going too far down on the splines. A new hub won't go as far down the splines and will put the nut in a different spot on the threads. A new nut will have deeper threads than the old worn nut and will probably tighten up.

HTH,
Mark


----------

